# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Welcher Rahmen ist das?

## Michael187

Hey Leute bin noch neu im Downhill Bereich. 
Kann mir einer von euch sagen um welchen Rahmen  es sich hier handelt und ob der was taugt?

----------


## prolink88

das ist auch kein Downhillrahmen
4cross / Dirt / Dualslalom Hardtail
Hersteller ist mir nicht bekannt

----------


## Pilatus

das ist ein Funworks Dirt Diggler. Daher das FW im Steuerrohr Gusset.
das war ~2003 rum ein recht günstiger und beliebter Dual, Fourcross und Dirt Rahmen.

----------


## DarkSecret

Kann ich nur zustimmen. Ist ein Funworks Dirtdiggler wurden von 2002 - 2004 gebaut.

----------

